# Renovated cherry shrimp tank



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Alright so I did a little renovation on my 10 gallon tank after receiving some cherry red shrimps from Mike (thanks again!). I received the shrimps less than a week ago and I discover there was a pregnant female (yipee!). I hope you enjoy the pictures as I have enjoy taking them .

Specs:
Tank: 10 gallon leader
Flora: Hornwort (regular and long), x-mas moss, java moss, java fern windelov, java fern, another type of fern that I haven't been able to identify, anubias nana, bacopa monnieri (moneywort), some moss balls, an unidentify plant from Mike, and cabomba furcata (?)
Fauna: 9-11 cherry red shrimps
Substrate: None
Filter: ATI Hydro sponge
Lighting: 36 watt power compact Finnex light


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's some more pictures of the pregnant female and an odd shrimp with a blue saddle:


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Cool tank set up. Have fun with the shrimp and let us know when the babies arrive.

Later.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason,
IIRC the plant is bacopa sp. And the blue saddle is probably closer to green and not a problem. It's just the way some of them are.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info Mike. I thought the blue/green saddle might be some sort of a disease, thank God it wasn't


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I noticed one of my female cherries had a green saddle and I was concerned, then, when she was pregnant (pretty sure it was the same individual) she had green eggs. Looked freaky, but everything seemed to go well and there are tons of babies everywhere now.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

VEry very nice...cheers,
Pedro


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shrimp setup  . I'm sure the shrimp are very comfy in there.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

That looks great. And it gave me some ideas for my new cherries that will be arriving next week.  Now I just need to find some mosses...
I like that you can do that tank with no substrate...
Does anyone use a substrate, and if so of what?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Many people use Eco-complete because of its dark color that matches really well with the shrimps. Others use play sand, ADA amazonia, and whatever other substrate they can get a hold of. Trenac, thank you so much for the mosses, the shrimps are constantly on it .


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

it looks like some of your cherries are brown, where did you get those from?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually, it looks like his colors are a little off. Those shrimp came from me and just happen to have a very deep red color.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

My shrimp also have this deep red color. They were less colorful when I first got them but as they adjusted to better conditions and food they colored up nicely!


----------

